# hi from east sussex



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, im rosanna im 21 and live in east sussex. i have owned many pets in my time (horses, dogs, cats, budgies, a parrot, snails, hamsters, rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, degus, a skunk and 3 african pygmy dormice). i love animals as you might of guessed lol. i would really like to own and show fancy mice but first i would like to learn about them as i have never owned a fancy mouse before and never shown mice.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow id say you do like animals lol im new too but i have to say that mice are pretty cool i never thought id ever own one let alone 9 but they definitely all have their own personality 
nice to meet ya


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Rosanna  What animals do you have now? What was the skunk like?


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

currently i have 3x african pygmy dormice, a dog and some land snails, the skunk was great, only problem was he wasnt what he was ment to have been


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

welcome , you'll be lucky to have access to some very nice mice I suspect good luck to you

I'm curious "skunk was great, only problem was he wasnt what he was ment to have been" can you elaborate?


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

oh, sorry. he was ment to be a 1yrs old slightly shy male, instead he turned out to be a fully grown very, very nervious male and it wasnt fair to have him either stuck in his cage 24/7 or out with my 2 kids where he would be even more scared. but a good friend has him now and he is being kept company by a lovely lady skunk who he loves


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

sounds like he hit the jackpot


----------

